# What is the best tiller extension handle



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

I have tried several tiller ex handles on my Suzuki 15 and all are wobbly and don’t feel safe.
What do you guys use? Not good at building anything. Sent a couple of them back to Amazon.

Thanks


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Pretty sure at least 2 people on this site sell them, @anytide and @Jred, worth taking a look to see which fits your style better.


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

Carbon Marine


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I had a carbon marine, just got a Jred. Both are great, and custom fitted for the outboard. I wouldn’t hesitate to recommend either. The cheap one size fits all never fit good enough for anything but an idle


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide makes great products.

Have lots of his stuff and not disappointed with any of it. Great prices as well.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

X2 for @Jred. I played around with the tiller extension on his skiff. Very nice.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have owned a Carbon Marine and it was well built. Anytide makes great products too, and although I haven't laid hands on one, Jred's work appears top-notch as well. 

Boils down to price and availability of these three.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Here’s a pic of one of mine


----------



## James Humphrey (Dec 31, 2017)

x3 for @Jred great craftmanship.


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Jred said:


> View attachment 132714
> Here’s a pic of one of mine


How does one measure the size to get a quote on price


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

oldfart said:


> How does one measure the size to get a quote on price


He has a mold for the suzuki tillers (at least he did for mine, a 2020 20hp- I believe the 15 is the same handle) so just decide on a length and you are good to go.


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Ferrulewax said:


> He has a mold for the suzuki tillers (at least he did for mine, a 2020 20hp- I believe the 15 is the same handle) so just decide on a length and you are good to go.


Thanks I’ll wait till he responds, I think it would be the same as a 2020 15 hp Suzuki looking at 36 inches if your counting the length of the grip


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

oldfart said:


> How does one measure the size to get a quote on price


I just saw a video by Carbon Marine on YouTube that describes how to measure the necessary length. Look it up there. It is very simple.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Here it is:






Nate


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I just saw a video by Carbon Marine on YouTube that describes how to measure the necessary length. Look it up there. It is very simple.
> 
> Nate


Thank you


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Whatever you decide on make sure your tiller arm can't jump up when hitting a bump trailering and whack the platform. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

oldfart said:


> How does one measure the size to get a quote on price


Length will be overall length abs price is 130$. Switches are additional charge and after 36” the price goes up aswell


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Have had my Carbon Marine tiller for 10 years with no problems and love it. Mine is on a 25 HP Merc. Back when I got mine they had a lifetime warranty, don't know if that is still offered. Like you I tried other less expensive options and those and a homemade PVC contraption just was not suitable. I have made up to 50 mile trips in a day and have had no arm fatigue due to vibration. Another nice thing about the CM design is that it goes on and off with ease with no tools. This is a nice benefit if you have to take it off while going through tight mangrove tunnels where a long tiller would catch on the branches. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I run a Tohatsu 50 tiller with a Jack Foreman prop on a tunnel hull...about as much prop / motor torque as you'll ever create in a poling skiff and my Carbon Marine extension has been rock solid...


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


Ferrulewax said:


> He has a mold for the suzuki tillers (at least he did for mine, a 2020 20hp- I believe the 15 is the same handle) so just decide on a length and you are good to go.


thanks


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

O


WhiteDog70810 said:


> I just saw a video by Carbon Marine on YouTube that describes how to measure the necessary length. Look it up there. It is very simple.
> 
> Nate


. Ok thanks


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

crboggs said:


> I run a Tohatsu 50 tiller with a Jack Foreman prop on a tunnel hull...about as much prop / motor torque as you'll ever create in a poling skiff and my Carbon Marine extension has been rock solid...


Thanks!


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I just saw a video by Carbon Marine on YouTube that describes how to measure the necessary length. Look it up there. It is very simple.
> 
> Nate


Thanks


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Ferrulewax said:


> He has a mold for the suzuki tillers (at least he did for mine, a 2020 20hp- I believe the 15 is the same handle) so just decide on a length and you are good to go.


Ok great


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Jred said:


> Length will be overall length abs price is 130$. Switches are additional charge and after 36” the price goes up aswell


Thanks for the info what does abs stand for


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

oldfart said:


> Thanks for the info what does abs stand for


Typo, I meant and


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Jred said:


> Typo, I meant and


Thanks, I still have not decided, with shipping how much would that be 2020 15HP Suzuki, no switch. Thank You


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

x4 For Jred


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

oldfart said:


> Thanks, I still have not decided, with shipping how much would that be 2020 15HP Suzuki, no switch. Thank You


Shipping and a grip is included in the 130


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Jred said:


> Shipping and a grip is included in the 130


Thanks!!! OK looks like your highly recommended Lets do this how do I pay?


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

+1 on JRed's tiller handle.


----------



## oldfart (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice, thanks for posting


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have used all three and owned one from Jred and Anytide. 

Jred is just as good as carbon marine for less money and top notch one on one customer service. 

Anytide is cheapest option and is heavier but rock solid and also one on one great customer service. 

Carbon marine seems like good product but have seen many posts on here ( not first hand knowledge) of calls and emails not being returned. 

My vote is for Jred and Anytide. Both awesome Microskiff members.


----------



## SRP (Aug 17, 2018)

Carbon Marine


----------



## Wayne Serpa (Nov 4, 2019)

Ca


oldfart said:


> I have tried several tiller ex handles on my Suzuki 15 and all are wobbly and don’t feel safe.
> What do you guys use? Not good at building anything. Sent a couple of them back to Amazon.
> 
> Thanks


c
Carbon marine, put won on my 60 Suzuki it works great.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

one you can afford....
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/tuff-tiller
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/tuff-tiller_pix


----------



## andyBates (6 mo ago)

Jrad-
I am new to the forum and cannot send a private message yet. I need a 36" for 15hp 2020 yamaha- 4 stroke. Can you contact me?
941.266.7777


----------



## fjbolebruch (Apr 13, 2018)

I've had several different tiller extensions. Carbon Marine is the best.


----------

